# complete buy ( recomendation )



## crozar (Mar 9, 2009)

me and 7 buddies are willing to buy 1 complete grow box which has everything needed , our location dont have any grow shops so thats why its hard to setup the things manually , and we are no engineers lol.

at this time i have 2 options , if you have any options for me please help me out.
hXXp://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/mini-stealth-caddy-99-p.asp (is this complete or missing anything here? )

or

hXXp://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/persy-grow-box-124-p.asp (this isnt complete , but i will buy the missing accessories from the site. )
.?
im a beginner in growing , i know the step for beginner is to start with soil , im ready to study both  and im wishing in growing side ( hydroponic ) by side ( soil ) if possible


----------



## spicus (Mar 9, 2009)

you should seriously consider ebay matey if u can arrange delivery in sneeky ways just incase of prying eyes they do full setups for half the price


----------



## bigb (Mar 9, 2009)

or a good place to look is craigslist,www.craigslist.xxx 
but 7 people is alot to share a grow with

good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> ...me and 7 buddies ...



IMO, _*this*_ is your first mistake...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 10, 2009)

no doubt.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 10, 2009)

good luck


----------



## cubby (Mar 10, 2009)

bigb said:
			
		

> or a good place to look is craigslist,www.craigslist.xxx
> but 7 people is alot to share a grow with
> 
> good luck


 

   Apperently there are 6 1/2 people too many involved here. There is no way this many people can keep this secret.


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 10, 2009)

It takes 1 drunk or someone just bragging that they grow weed to ruin everything I wouldn't do it with 6 of my family members let alone friends!


                                          Phatpharmer!


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Mar 10, 2009)

Ya think.  Be safe bro. Go on this adventure alone. And still dont tell the people you were thinking about doing it with in the first place.  LOl doing it with! I have such a dirty mind.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 10, 2009)

I promise that if 7 people know about your grow, it wont last 7 weeks


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 10, 2009)

you really dont need anything too too special
that you cant get where you are. if not you can order it.
making a grow room is really fun


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2009)

^ yeah, all that, and a bag 'o chips.  :holysheep: ...

butttt, they are all nice grow boxes. . he says, among the 'questionable 7', " theres not 1 engineer among us".

crozar, do you have any building skills at all? if so, you can build a similar grow box, and study some DIY projects on this site, and apply them, and you would prolly spend only a fraction of the 'caddy box' amount...

it is not reccomended to grow with anyone, but yourself, with never letting ANYONE know where your grow is. no moms, sisters, bro's ('cept on here ), dads, cousins, gf's, bf's , aunts , uncles, and deffinately not your buddies, or thier girlfriends. TELL NO ONE MAN. if you enjoy living among the free world (nothings usually 100% free ), keep a tight lip. remember this, 'loose lips sink ships'...bb...


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Mar 10, 2009)

Seven people? they each tell one person each thats 14 that knows, then they tell someone and the next thing you know the whole town knows what your up to. Not a very good ideal IMO. 1st rule to growing *Don't tell anyone*...take care..


----------



## Real78 (Mar 11, 2009)

First you need to save up at least 700-800 dollars and that's for the major stuff you will need and want.
Second read, read and ask lot of questions.
Third give yourself a big kick in the *** for telling 7 friends about growing or even thinking you will be able to trust all of them. Once your done kicking yourself think about what you want to do with your time in prison.

I am sorry but if your going to grow you better know the person well and even then people turn on you.

IMO don't mean to bash. Just looking out for you bra.


----------



## crozar (Mar 12, 2009)

hi all 

dont worry they cant spread the news , because they dont want to ruin their lives . 
first of all , where im in , if this news spread , we will get 4 years
 
i think the trust factor is rising by the second .
-
7people 1 grow room we have agree'd in 4 plants every 2months .
btw they are not heavy smokers like me , they like to have a jay or 2 in the weekends , where im in its hard to find we3d because searching for it may get us 4 years.


----------



## crozar (Mar 12, 2009)

DIY in my region is hard , i must order 80% of my accessories online , because forexample ,the things is 90% not available in my local of anywere within 350km from my location.

humidity machine & controller & reader
special light
the exaust pipe line which is flexible
special soil and special nutritions
ph reader and ph adjuster
-
available things
--
tomato plant food
not so special lights
thermometer
fans
normal soil
1000$ portable aircon for precise temperatures <-- i need this for my warm climate condition in my region
the electricity i will be dealing with it manually lol coz im not sure if this is available in radioshack i got to check it out.


----------



## crozar (Mar 12, 2009)

im sorry for saying 7 
we are 3 people now lol
i only have 2 best trusted friends and y'all
so i dismissed the rest with a wise way , by saying no man we cant risk this , **** it . so their back to inhaling gas , but maybe when our bud is on production , we'll tell them we found a dealer lol.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 12, 2009)

good start, now your 2 ppl too many. plus 5 with suspicion.


----------



## crozar (Mar 12, 2009)

luckily
they decided to go to Australia for 3 years ( bachelor program ) 
they said they will extend the program into a slow process for more time in australia lol
so lets wait for them to leave .


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 12, 2009)

you or a friend will clip early and piss the rest off resulting in a fight and division of the plants and removal to a crappy environment.

wait till you are 20 somethin dude.


----------



## crozar (Mar 12, 2009)

ok lets stay with recomendations 

today im driving 350km to a garden center 
lets hope they do have these

humidity machine & controller & reader
special light
the exaust pipe line which is flexible
special soil and special nutritions
ph reader and ph adjuster

 i will keep you posting in 10 hours il be back.


----------

